# 2004 Mack cv713



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys I'm back at it looking at another truck.. 2004 mack cv713 Allison automatic. 20 fronts 20 lift axle 52 rears. 
17 1/2 foot beauroc body just trying to figure out what everyone thinks this truck is worth.?

I had this same truck priced out new and it was 170,000 which is crazy!!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Has 100,000 miles forget to mention


----------



## dzlbudman (Aug 22, 2011)

Pictures and I could help you out..


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have any pics at this time but the truck is in good condition no doubt about it


----------



## dzlbudman (Aug 22, 2011)

It's hard to give you an idea on what it's worth without knowing how it's spec'd...


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I know the specs.. What do you need to know


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Spending the money it takes for a dump truck with out knowing what to look for is not a good idea.

What you need to look for:

HP of engine
Mack engine or other
suspension type


That being said the trucks sounds to be about $50,000 to $100,000 closer to the $100,000 low milage for a dump truck.
range. This will depend on the overall shape, tires, leaks, brakes, dump body, etc.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Price with out pics will be around 75,000. BTW the motor with be a MACK motor. Only motor offered in a CV713.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

427hp mack engine belive he said camelback suspension truck . Dump body is a beau roc body you can throw cement in all day long and it wont dent the sides. No leaks and tires and brakes will all be replaced if needed by owner


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

mrsops;1494043 said:


> 427hp mack engine belive he said camelback suspension truck . Dump body is a beau roc body you can throw cement in all day long and it wont dent the sides. No leaks and tires and brakes will all be replaced if needed by owner


So what is it you need to know, sounds like a nice truck. You looking for someone on the internet to tell you its ok to spend your money?


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!! forget macks. Although their rear ends are tough


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

John Mac;1494045 said:


> So what is it you need to know, sounds like a nice truck. You looking for someone on the internet to tell you its ok to spend your money?


No looking to see what the truck would be worth in todays market.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Plow More;1494046 said:


> RUN!!!!!!!!!!! forget macks. Although their rear ends are tough


Why?...........


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

in todays market between 50 and 75 thousand.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Mackman;1494264 said:


> Why?...........


Given your username, im not even going to debate with you....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, i will ask then. why?
mack trucks are about the toughest built.
for off road/construction use like in a dump truck, they will fun circles around any others all day long and at the end of the day not even realize they did any work.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Plowmore me and TJ are waiting to know why he should stay away from Macks??


----------



## dzlbudman (Aug 22, 2011)

Me also. I would guess mid 70's as well depending exact specs


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

im just not a mack guy is all. Their suspension squeaks, engines wont run with cat, cummins or detroit even if they are all rated at the same power level. They are also a pain to work on as they have a lot of their own parts rather than kenworth and peterbilt which have a lot of common parts and easy to find. The old B-model macks are kinda cool though but as far as im concerned, mack stopped making trucks when they got out of the old classic B- models


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plow more is making friends today with his brand blinders on


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Didnt say macks were no good. Just said they arent my choice and arent the most enjoyable thing to perform maintenance or buy parts for.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Plow More;1494706 said:


> im just not a mack guy is all. Their suspension squeaks, engines wont run with cat, cummins or detroit even if they are all rated at the same power level. They are also a pain to work on as they have a lot of their own parts rather than kenworth and peterbilt which have a lot of common parts and easy to find. The old B-model macks are kinda cool though but as far as im concerned, mack stopped making trucks when they got out of the old classic B- models


you are rite about that. they will not run with the cats, cumaparts, or detroits. my E-7 350 with 8 LL trans will walk away from the T-800 with the 550 cat- 8LL trans, and also walks away from the T-800 with 60 series detroit and 8LL. and all three walk away from the W600 with the 600 cumapart and 18 speed.

and before you say it is all in the gearing, they all have 12X24 tires, and all have a top speed of 72 mph.
as for the parts thing, i can get mack parts anywhere. 
for the other trucks, the closest peterbuilt/kenworth/freightliner dealership is 75 miles away. and most parts have to be ordered and wait for delivery.

cambria mack has most parts needed in stock.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Not trying to argue here....all im saying is in my experience the t800 13 spd with a 500hp 3406e would walk all over the competitions mack which is 550 hp i believe. I do not know the gearing or anything on that truck so that may take play in part of that.

Also, where im at mack parts are further away and more expensive

Edit- i will say its hard to believe that a 350hp mack will walk away from a 550hp truck engine of any sort. The mack either has way more than 350hp or the cats and cummins must way less than 550hp


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

horsepower is just a number. torque is where it is at. 
just like the honda pretty boys that talk big about their 300 hp is so much better than my poor 190 hp ford diesel.
my ford makes it's peak power and torque at around 2100rpm. their honda makes it's power at 8,000 rpm. so while they are reving the crap out of their engine, my pos diesel is pulling away from them.

and the mack engines make their torque between 1200 and 1600 rpm.the others make their torque and power up higher, 1600 to 2100 rpm.

so while i am pulling away from them they are struggling to get the rpm's up to catch me.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

once they get the rpm's up though (which doesnt take long on a semi) then they are in their powerband pulling just as hard as a mack. I know torque is what matters but more hp usually means a little more torque is there as well. A 350hp cummins ism may have 1200lbs while a 460hp cummins n14 has 1650lbs


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

tjctransport;1494763 said:


> you are rite about that. they will not run with the cats, cumaparts, or detroits. my E-7 350 with 8 LL trans will walk away from the T-800 with the 550 cat- 8LL trans, and also walks away from the T-800 with 60 series detroit and 8LL. and all three walk away from the W600 with the 600 cumapart and 18 speed.
> 
> and before you say it is all in the gearing, they all have 12X24 tires, and all have a top speed of 72 mph.
> as for the parts thing, i can get mack parts anywhere.
> ...


Those are pretty bold statements.....I want to get this correct...You are saying that the E-7 350 will out pull any of those combinations.....Wow.....Bold statements indeed....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1494785 said:


> horsepower is just a number. torque is where it is at.
> just like the honda pretty boys that talk big about their 300 hp is so much better than my poor 190 hp ford diesel.
> my ford makes it's peak power and torque at around 2100rpm. their honda makes it's power at 8,000 rpm. so while they are reving the crap out of their engine, my pos diesel is pulling away from them.
> 
> ...


Torque is also "just a number". I don't want to break your heart but HP is what allows you to climb hills at speed. I'm not going to comment on your ridiculous inference that your old Ford truck will walk past a 300hp Civic


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

After a Pete 357, the Granites have to be about the best looking dump. IMHO...

There was some Granite quads for sale up here in the $80,000 range.


----------

